
As Riots Follow Freddie Gray's Death in Baltimore, Calls for Calm Ring Hollow - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/04/nonviolence-as-compliance/391640/?single_page=true
======
voteforchange
The population density of the area around Baltimore means this is emphatically
NOT Ferguson. Given its proximity to DC, Philly, and NY I can only ask, "When
do the buses leave?"

